# First Bits



## rharveyva (Mar 18, 2008)

I am jumping into woodworking. I just got a PC895pk and a bosch table. Got everything plugged in and assembled. Had a practice peice of wood. I forgot to get bits. I read the forum and looks like MCLS is good. They have this web special:
3 Cove (1/4", 3/8", 1/2"), 
2 Flush Trim (3/8", 1/2") 
3 Dovetail (14º-1/2", 5/8" & 9º-3/8") 
1 45º Chamfer, 2 Roman Ogee (5/32", 1/4") 
6 Round Over (1/8", 3/16", 1/4", 5/16", 3/8", 1/2") 
5 Straight (1/4", 5/16", 3/8", 1/2", 3/4") 
1 Rabbeting (3/8"), 3 Round Nose (1/4", 3/8", 1/2") 
1 Bevel (25º), 1 Slot Cutter (1/4") 
1 V-Groove (1/2"), 1 Panel Pilot (3/8") 
1 Allen Wrench and 1 bearing to convert Round Over bit into Beading bit, and wood storage box. Available in 1/4" and 1/2" shank. FREE SHIPPING! 

Is this a good deal? Should I get the 1/2 or 1/4 I can handle both in the router.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rharveyva

It's bit over kill for your 1st. set. 
I would suggest the set below 
15 Piece Router Bit Set/ 
note the price per. bit 
*$2.66 per bit in the set below
*unlike the one you talked about
that is _*$3.33 per bit*_

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/set15piece.html

Stick with the 1/2" shank size for now, you will want some 1/4" shank...bits...down the road...but buy them one a time ...

I will say you can't have to many router bits 
==========



rharveyva said:


> I am jumping into woodworking. I just got a PC895pk and a bosch table. Got everything plugged in and assembled. Had a practice peice of wood. I forgot to get bits. I read the forum and looks like MCLS is good. They have this web special:
> 3 Cove (1/4", 3/8", 1/2"),
> 2 Flush Trim (3/8", 1/2")
> 3 Dovetail (14º-1/2", 5/8" & 9º-3/8")
> ...


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

welcome to the forums rharveyva.


----------



## rharveyva (Mar 18, 2008)

*Thanks Bobj3*

I will get the 15 piece set. Why are they not colored like some of the other brands? Is that a bad thing or do the coloring mean something?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rharveyva

"Is that a bad thing"

Well yes and no,,, some paint them or to say coat them with a non stick material , but many are plain steel in color,,,you will see just about all the colors in the rainbow on bits...many have a Pat.on the color like Freud.CMT,etc. but you will pay for the coating like most things it's not free..

Some use the paint to hide the errors, in welding the carb.on for just one of them...I do like the Teflon coated ones but I also use a dry teflon coating that comes in a small bottle on the plain ones and it works very well also... ( called bit lub/dry wax) I use the DuPont brand...keeps the wood pitch off the bits and a bit cleaner cut...and cooler....

Only a VERY,Very small part of the router bit will touch the wood the rest of the bit is a place for the wood /pitch will stick to, so to say.
I always clean and relub the bits b/4 I put them back in the box once I'm done with the project...that way they are ready to go the next time I need them..
It gives me time to check the bits for any chips,errors,dings,etc.

========





rharveyva said:


> I will get the 15 piece set. Why are they not colored like some of the other brands? Is that a bad thing or do the coloring mean something?


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

rharveyva,
Bobs suggestion about the Teflon spray is excellent?  I've been using it for everything for a long time. It makes everything slippery and it's great for bicycle chains. I've been using it on my router table (it's steel) and it works better than wax. It can be used on any surface. Lowe's is currently selling it for $4.95 in my area. It's called DuPont™. Teflon Multi-Use Dry, Wax Lubricant. (11 Oz. Aerosol) Just watch where the over spray goes. It can make your floors extremely slippery. :'(  
Jim


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The main reason for paint on router bits is to prevent rust. Brand identification is an added bonus. The best method to prevent rust on your bits is to clean them when you are done using them as BJ suggested. Various testing has been done to determine which method is best for preventing rust and the winner is always WD-40. You apply it liberally, let it soak for a few minutes and then wipe the bit dry with a clean rag. Remember that all of the sprays which prevent rust, reduce build up or friction have the potential to stain your wood. Always make sure your bits are wiped dry before using them.


----------

